# Lenses [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 28, 2010)

```
<strong>Whatâ€™s not coming</strong>

All the patents for DO lenses has sparked some questions. Iâ€™m told that no DO lenses are planned for the near future.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>What is coming?</strong>

From a decent source, this is claimed to be the roadmap. Timing of this stuff is still up in the air. You just have to look at the delays of the new lenses until March to see nothing is ever written in stone.</p>
<p>There will be an abundance of â€œspecialityâ€ lenses. I can see it happening, youâ€™re not going to sell that many tilt shift lenses, so production is less of an issue.</p>
<p><strong>Tilt Shifts</strong>

Both the TS-E 45 and TS-E 90 will be updated in 2011. Availability may not be until 2012. Both lenses will be L.</p>
<p><strong>Macro

</strong>A new long Macro is coming. It may not be 180mm, but it will be an L. An EF-S macro with the hybrid IS will also appear.</p>
<p><strong>More Lâ€™s?</strong>

Thereâ€™s nothing to add about the usual suspects for replacement. We all know whatâ€™s been talked about countless times.</p>
<p>A wide angle f/4L with IS is â€œdefinitelyÃ‚ comingâ€.</p>
<p><strong>Bodies?</strong>

Nothing on bodies at the moment.</p>
<p>Lots of murmurs about an entry level full frame camera. Nothing concrete and this idea pops up every so often.</p>
<p><strong>Lens Rentals Used Gear Sale</strong>

LR still has a few used lenses for Canon. Iâ€™m surprised to see 70-200 f/2.8L IS version 1′s in stock. A 10-22 at $599 is still available. Itâ€™s a fantastic lens!</p>
<p><a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/buy"><strong>Visit LensRentals.com</strong></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## davidpeter (Nov 28, 2010)

What could be more entry level than the 5D lineup?


----------



## c.d.embrey (Nov 28, 2010)

All the TS-E 90mm needs is the ability to rotate tilt/shift like Nikon PC-Es or the Canon 17mm TS-E and 24 TS-E.

The only reason to make this an "L" lens is to jack-up the price $600.00-$700.00! Putting a red stripe on this lens won't make it any sharper than it is now.


----------



## traveller (Nov 28, 2010)

So no news about the mainstream lenses that the majority seem to be anticipating, i.e. a 14-24mm; 24-70mm, 35mm f/1.4 replacements; not to mention an 'affordable' normal prime for APS-C?


----------



## Stone (Nov 28, 2010)

davidpeter said:


> What could be more entry level than the 5D lineup?



Agreed, they could give the 5D II a few tweaks, drop the price and sell it as the entry level FF body making room for a high performance FF body in 2011. Canon has got to finally realize that they can't keep all the goodies for the 1 series cameras it's APS-H sensor will continue to occupy the PJ sports camera niche.

There's an empty slot for a FF 7D type body in the 3K price range that's long overdue to be filled, I've stopped buying lenses completely because if Canon doesn't get it right in 2011, my whole Canon kit is up for sale.....


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2010)

I know what you mean. I'm not buying right now either. But I have a feeling we'll all be feeling better come the end of 2011. The recession has hurt everyone and I'm sure has had a delaying effect on Canon's schedule. That said better staggered releases means more money for Canon so I mostly disagree with their business strategy in this area. That said, I am most interested right now in the micro 4/3 segment so most of my savings is to fill that gap. 

Small body full frame with 1D features is a must. The 1Ds series needs to become something else. The 5DIII needs to become the 1Ds in a small form. 

Still, the lenses are far and away the most important part of the roadmap and until Canon starts updating them to meet or exceed very high standards, including IS, I'm on the sidelines. 

50 f/1.4 and 85 f1.4 upgrades
ultra wide (f2.8) zoom
wide (f4) zoom 
standard zoom (2.8)





Stone said:


> davidpeter said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more entry level than the 5D lineup?
> ...


----------



## idigi (Nov 28, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> LR still has a few used lenses for Canon. A 10-22 at $599 is still available. Itâ€™s a fantastic lens!</p>
> <p><a href=\"https://www.lensrentals.com/buy\"><strong>Visit LensRentals.com</strong></a></p>
> <p><strong><span style=\"color: #ff0000;\">c</span>r</strong>
> [/html]


Front element: 2 airline coating scratch near the outer rim, 1/8" long; and no warranty. Who wants to buy this used lens for $600 + shipping if the perfectly fine with warranty new lens is $720 including shipping?


----------



## jsixpack (Nov 29, 2010)

c.d.embrey said:


> All the TS-E 90mm needs is the ability to rotate tilt/shift like Nikon PC-Es or the Canon 17mm TS-E and 24 TS-E.
> 
> The only reason to make this an "L" lens is to jack-up the price $600.00-$700.00! Putting a red stripe on this lens won't make it any sharper than it is now.



The more I use it, the more I find its limitations, my top 3 up for repair would be:
1. that tilt-shift thing, but I'd be baffled if canon does update the lens and doesn't bring the TS mech from the other new TS lenses
2. a degree or 2 more tilt would be REALLY helpful for product work. 
3. Related to #2, a bit smaller MFD/higher magnification. 

For #2 and #3, I feel like I'm always working at the far edge of what is possible, and I'd like to be able to go a little farther. For macroish work, the competing Nikon, the PC-E Micro 45mm can get as close as 1:2, where the Canon cuts out at 1:3. Closing that gap would really make my life easier.

In the realm of "never going to happen, why even worry about it" IS would be cool!

JSP


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay no news on the 24-70mm 2.8 IS!


----------



## tzalmagor (Nov 29, 2010)

Apparently Canon's year of the lenses is year of the niche expensive lenses.

There are plenty of primes I would have bought, if Canon bothered to make small upgrades in them. E.g. I would have bought the 35mm f/2, if only Canon bothered to add USM and upgraded the diaphragm to improve the bokeh.


----------



## breningstall (Nov 29, 2010)

Not to be an echo chamber, but I agree with davidpeter and Stone. "Entry-level" in my mind is a full-frame camera with autofocus that doesn't match the 40D. It would be nice if Canon dropped the 5d prototype down into the semi-pro price category ("with a few tweaks") and introduced a mid-range full-frame with more of the focusing capabilities of the 7D as the 5d II successor. Maybe throw an AF assist light in there while they're at.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 29, 2010)

jsixpack said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > All the TS-E 90mm needs is the ability to rotate tilt/shift like Nikon PC-Es or the Canon 17mm TS-E and 24 TS-E.
> ...


Yeah, I was asking for IS on the TS-Es. Actually, for a longer lens, I don't see why not. I'd put outlandish (but I've posted the idea here, figuring it wouldn't hurt to be hopeful...should email Canon about it) at a tilt-shift zoom.

About the limitations of the tilt-shift lenses, how do you feel about the limitation to infinity focus? I have been fighting (on a 1.6x crop body) with the limited range you can throw the plane of focus around in before I read an article on LL which cites the limitation to infinity focus as being the cause of some of the trouble. It strikes me as correct. Obviously, focusing past infinity is bad in some situations, but hell, it's not like I trust infinity focus on Canon lenses anyway (even manual ones like the TS-E 17mm).



tzalmagor said:


> Apparently Canon's year of the lenses is year of the niche expensive lenses.


These are always the kind that get me excited, though I've finally come down from my perch to realize that I need a standard zoom, which I'll be getting this year instead of a macro. Probably a tilt-shift would be next actually, as 1/3 life size is still much better than what I've been dealing with lately. It would fit nicely in my own purchasing schedule if the other lenses came out a bit later when I can afford them.

I'm hoping I don't get boned badly by a 24-70mm update in the coming year, but if they do, I'm sure I can trade up and not take too big a hit. Of course, I'm always happy to see updates to popular lenses, even if the update will come at an inconvenient time.

I've been less interested in the 50mm f/1.4 recently because it's not sharp at f/1.4 (or close to it - as usual you have to get two stops down to be sharp, which feels like cycling that wheel forever in Aperture Priority, in 1/3 stop mode), and the field of view changes a bit as well. No macro capability whatsoever - even the TS-E 17mm focuses closer, by 200mm, for virtually the same maximum magnification (.14x for the 17 vs. .15x for the 50)! A useful lens but I'll have to see how well the 24-70mm f/2.8 replaces it for indoors and outdoors functions.

Edit: Ought to mention I've spent some minutes comparing various reviews of the 17-55mm with those of the 24-70mm...I think I've seen enough, looks like the 17-55mm has the edge. IS and sharpness over red ring and weather sealing (and better distortion but worse CA, ever so slightly).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Ought to mention I've spent some minutes comparing various reviews of the 17-55mm with those of the 24-70mm...I think I've seen enough, looks like the 17-55mm has the edge. IS and sharpness over red ring and weather sealing (and better distortion but worse CA, ever so slightly).



IMO, the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS is really the best general purpose zoom for a 1.6x crop body. It's IQ tops that of the 24-xx zooms (for both sharpness and distortion in the focal range overlap), and when using a 24-xx zoom on a 1.6x crop, you're starting at 38mm which technically isn't even wide angle, it's the low end of 'normal'. For me, a general purpose zoom has to have wide angle through short tele.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've agonized and agonized over this decision...55mm is a bit short but I could definitely use the IS and wide-angle indoors. Time to just bite the bullet I guess! Besides, isn't the "silver ring for a luxury touch" (  ) a boost to anonymity?

OK, back on topic - the 180mm Macro is one that's had me interested, an IS remake of this would be interesting as well. I'd be more interested in 1:2 macro on a tilt-shift though.


----------



## jsixpack (Nov 29, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> About the limitations of the tilt-shift lenses, how do you feel about the limitation to infinity focus? I have been fighting (on a 1.6x crop body) with the limited range you can throw the plane of focus around in before I read an article on LL which cites the limitation to infinity focus as being the cause of some of the trouble. It strikes me as correct. Obviously, focusing past infinity is bad in some situations, but hell, it's not like I trust infinity focus on Canon lenses anyway (even manual ones like the TS-E 17mm).



For the 90mm I don't think it matters that much, but I only use it for product work (watches) and the occasional portrait muck-about, so my opinion is nearly worthless as usual

JSP


----------



## tzalmagor (Nov 30, 2010)

I hope the "wide angle f/4L with IS" which "is â€œdefinitely comingâ€" would be an upgrade to the 17-40 f/4 L

I don't see a response to the Nikkor 14-24mm having an IS. I don't see much sense in a 16-35mm f/4 with IS, but I don't see sense in the new 70-300 either. The 17-40mm f/4 could use an upgrade, and if the Nikon 16-35 has an IS, why not the Canon 17-40 ?

[Well, I don't see much sense in IS on such a wide lens, but people ask for in, and Canon has to compete with Nikon, so whatever.]


----------



## Etienne (Nov 30, 2010)

dilbert said:


> tzalmagor said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the "wide angle f/4L with IS" which "is â€œdefinitely comingâ€" would be an upgrade to the 17-40 f/4 L
> ...



IS is needed for video, even at wide angles.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> *More Lâ€™s?*
> Thereâ€™s nothing to add about the usual suspects for replacement. We all know whatâ€™s been talked about countless times.



Nothing to add - but does this mean something to subtract? Does the fact that a 24-70mm f/2.8L IS (since I'm pretty sure that's what we're talking about here) was _not_ mentioned in this "roadmap from a decent source" mean that it's not coming in 2011?!?


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2010)

What about to divide? 

All kidding aside I inferred that Craig left this out of his post because there is nothing new to report here, not that the 24-70's omission was news itself. But who knows. I'm tried of not owning a fast standard zoom lens for my 5D2. If I knew there were no lens coming in this segment in 2011 or longer I'd at a minimum stop buying anything new. I'd probably start selling lenses, and I'd consider another brand.



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *More Lâ€™s?*
> ...


----------



## DJL329 (Nov 30, 2010)

No new DO lenses coming? *DO'h!*


----------

